# How to Lose the Last Few Pounds of Ab Flab



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

“Stubborn Fat.” You know what I’m talking about – the kind of flab that sticks to you in those hard-to-lose places: The lower abs, the lower back, the “love handles,” the back of the arms, the upper-thigh/butt area – yeah, THAT fat! How do the bodybuilders and fitness models do it? I mean, how do [...]

*Read More...*


----------

